# Toro and Honda Independent Comparison



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

This gentleman from Quebec purchased a Toro track machine because he had great luck with his previous Toro. He posted a review over a year ago. I’ll post the link.
Now 6 days ago he has done a comparison with a Honda. In the new video he updates us on his experience while dealing with the Toro. Both Toro and Honda enthusiast should find these videos helpful and educationa.


----------

